# Aluminum sand casting a Bigsby style tremelo



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Well Ive been thinking about making my own tailpieces out of aluminum flat bar and as a side project a tremelo. As I got thinking about it I did some research and will likely try my hand at aluminum sand casting.

I checked around and noone does prototyping or one offs so since I have mechanical aptitude I shall move forward. Should be fun.
This will be a gradual process so updates may not be as frequent.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

cool experiment, best of luck!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Where would one get the casting sand? I used to work at a casting plant and the sand was brought in from offshore somewhere. It was so fine it was almost like dust.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*casting*

Steadfastly,

I plan to mix my own, I have a source for Bentonite and 150-175g sand shouldn't be hard to find.

Bill


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would be interested in seeing pictures of you doing the casting if you can manage it.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

That's a great idea Bill. A long time ago I found a thread about a guy who made Mosrite repros, right down to sand casting the vibramute trems.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*casting aluminum*

Mike,

Yes I think so, I mean why not, it isn't out of reach for anyone with even a small amount of technical ability. It boils down to proper tools and procedures. If I can wind pickups, surely I can do casting.
Who knows where it could lead too!

Bill


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The proposed instrument and vibrato assembly is one dead sexy beast.

I salute your dedication to this. Just stay safe. Molten metal is not to be trifled with.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

mhammer, the prototype is in progress already.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Bill, as someone who's spent countless hours in front of a cad program trying to come up with something different, I say you've really outdone yourself with that design, sincere congrats on your work I really respect that effort and the results.

About your casting, just curious how you're going to machine the rough casting, if you have a small mill or surface grinder or what your plan is. Because after casting there will be some work still to do. 

So just thinking, another option to look at it from different angle, instead of casting it or milling it from a block, what about tig welding plate and bar stock of the thickness you want, your parts could be cnc cut to make it simple. If done correctly tig welding can produce some very nice results, as your welding rod is the same material as the stock it can produce seamless work. You'd be working with say 1/8" plate (or whatever your back plate thickness is) and welding on your pivot points that have already been made from say 3/8" bar stock. 

Just a thought, anyway as I said - very nice work, congrats.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Jimmy_D,

Thank you for that great response to my design. I wasn't even trying for a new model it just sort of happened. As to my method, I would really like to try the casting for sure, I can machine the simple tailpiece out of flat bar for now, Ive taken a good look at the Bigsby cast trem I have here and as long as my mold id dead smooth and I keep the cast sand clean I should not need to mill anything expect mayve leave the hinge hole solid so it can be machined later.

Bill


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

You may want to research a process called "investment" or "lost wax" casting... it is more appropriate for the part you are intending to produce.

There are companies in Ontario the do casting, though feasibility will be tied to production volume.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*casting aluminum*

dradlin,

I'll look into it. I have heard of it before. Thanks

Bill


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here's a cool video from Bigsby.

[video=youtube;8eNOvWKmQSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eNOvWKmQSI[/video]


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*casting aluminum*

Did a bit of work on the prototype Uptown, fholes done aside from final sanding and knob holes drilled out. She's looking sweet


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I love the design, but wouldn't it be easier (ya, I know that is not the point) to make it out of flat stock and/or billets of aluminum? It could either be bolted together (easier for servicing if anything ever breaks/wears, a little dab of loctite would help) or welded together ( not as pretty IMHO). 

Just a couple of random thoughts.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Bill Scheltema said:


> Did a bit of work on the prototype Uptown, fholes done aside from final sanding and knob holes drilled out. She's looking sweet












Not sure if you know it but pics are not showing. It looks like I have to be logged into "mylespaul" which I'm not.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*casting aluminum*

JimmDaddy, 

I prefer the casting idea. I feel it will take less time and less parts as well. I can pop out a prototype alot quicker and if I mad a mistake I just melt it back down and try again. Since I will be using cast aluminum from parts already deemed worthy by the auto industry such as pistons, casings etc. strength and compatibility are no longer an issue. 
At this point its a trial to even see if I want to go casting or machining, of course I'd be adding expense to a machined part as opposed to me casting, sanding and polishing plus the idea of hand crafted with old school methods is cool in my mind anyways. I can truely say "handcrafted" then. 

I'll be sure to not use "mylespaul" as the image source Guitar101

Thanks for the input though I appreciate it muchly.

Bill


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I kind of thought so Bill. It is so much like my thinking it is not funny...."Oh, let's do this, we haven't tried to do this before, looks interesting. Let's see if we can figure it out!"........and that is all that is needed. I don't know if it is Mad Scientist syndrome or some kind of OCD, but curiosity can be pretty motivating sometimes. I am so keeping up with this thread, hope there is some you tube footage that is going to happen with it (hint, hint).


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Some backplate design work on the "Uptown" model. Carrying the arrowhead/boomerang theme to the backside.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bill Scheltema said:


> JimmDaddy,
> 
> I can truely say "handcrafted" then.
> 
> Bill


I never knew casting could improve one's pronunciation! Man, who would've thunk it?:smile-new::smile-new:


----------

